# would u buy an older Lemond Maillot Jaune?



## backon2wheels (Aug 9, 2004)

please help guys. I have been offered a really good deal on an older Lemond Maillot Jaune. I believe its a 2000 or 2001, it's black & red with the "time" in yellow on the fork.
does anyone know if this is a good bike? I've been offered the frame for 500 & its in my size! thanks so much, and if you think its garbage, then speak up. I know almost nothing about Lemond bikes. Cheers, Kyle.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

backon2wheels said:


> please help guys. I have been offered a really good deal on an older Lemond Maillot Jaune. I believe its a 2000 or 2001, it's black & red with the "time" in yellow on the fork.
> does anyone know if this is a good bike? I've been offered the frame for 500 & its in my size! thanks so much, and if you think its garbage, then speak up. I know almost nothing about Lemond bikes. Cheers, Kyle.


So $500 is for just the frame and fork? That's not a good deal. Search eBay using the Completed Items options, and you'll find those frames with forks going for $200-300. I'm not sure whether this is an aluminum or steel MJ frame - Lemond made both. The steel frames are good, for the right price. I can't speak to the aluminum frames.


----------



## backon2wheels (Aug 9, 2004)

633 said:


> So $500 is for just the frame and fork? That's not a good deal. Search eBay using the Completed Items options, and you'll find those frames with forks going for $200-300. I'm not sure whether this is an aluminum or steel MJ frame - Lemond made both. The steel frames are good, for the right price. I can't speak to the aluminum frames.


Michael, thanks much. yeah the guy wants 500 for the frame & fork. Bike was never built up, just sat in the box. its aluminum I believe. 
thanks again. I'll pass on this deal. (I just searched Ebay as you suggested)

K.


----------



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

*Lemond*



backon2wheels said:


> Michael, thanks much. yeah the guy wants 500 for the frame & fork. Bike was never built up, just sat in the box. its aluminum I believe.
> thanks again. I'll pass on this deal. (I just searched Ebay as you suggested)
> 
> K.


I have a 2001 Lemond Aluminum and think it is a very good bike. Mine is now my backup back since I have a newer road bike. Mine is a 61. If that is your size, I might sell it. If interested, let me know.


----------



## backon2wheels (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks for the offer, but I'm a short guy, I need a 51cm! 
Kyle.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*Lemond MJ*

If it's steel it will have the "853" badge on the back side of the down tube. this was the top of the line steel from Reynolds. My opinion is that $500 is a good price for an un-built frame stored frame. it was worth $1300-1400 new, you'll have a hard time finding that on eBay for $300+/-. it's worth a lot more if it fits. buy it and enjoy.


----------



## backon2wheels (Aug 9, 2004)

CMG, I just sent you a private message.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*the 2k/2k1 version must be aluminum*

Same thing the Saturn pro team raced on. If brand new, $500 isn't a bad price.


----------



## backon2wheels (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah, it is aluminum. oh i just can't decide!!!!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*lemond mj or Zurich*

Hey check this out http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22681&item=7114117157&rd=1 

It's a Lemond Zurich 51 on bid on ebay. try to pick this up, it's steel frame and carbon fork. He's transfering the parts to a frame I sold him and selling the Lemond frame. Lots of luck on your choices.
cmg


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, if the one you're thinking of getting is red/black with a Time fork, then it is definitely a 2000 model made from "Aeroluminum". Personally, I would get a "Reynold's 853" LeMond.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Hmmmm...*



cmg said:


> If it's steel it will have the "853" badge on the back side of the down tube. this was the top of the line steel from Reynolds. My opinion is that $500 is a good price for an un-built frame stored frame. it was worth $1300-1400 new, you'll have a hard time finding that on eBay for $300+/-. it's worth a lot more if it fits. buy it and enjoy.


IMHO even new and "unbuilt", $500 is too much.

Here are two that closed in the last couple of weeks.........

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22681&item=7113261453&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22681&item=7112245037&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Bryan


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*lemond MJ or Zurich*

The Zurich at http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7114117157&rd=1 is currently bidded at $200 (last night) so if you can pick it up for under $500 great. The value of the steel doesn't decrease, 853 is still one of Reynolds top of the line tube sets, to go lighter and stay with steel you'll have to enter beer can thickness. Steel is just unfashonable. We act as if anything a few grams heavier than the lastest aluminum or carbon dream would be an unbearable cross to bear. The design of the Lemond has some value, if you need a longer top tube and don't want a sloping tube frame, plus it comes with a carbon fork. Either way, the $500 un-built or eBay special will still be a high quality cheap build. My opinion changes if it's an aluminum frame though. Aluminum at any price is still too stiff.


----------

